# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  الصكوك الدولية لمكافحة الإرهاب

## هيثم الفقى

إن الإرهاب مدرج على جدول الأعمال الدولي منذ عام 1934، عندما اتخذت عصبة الأمم أول خطوة كبرى نحو تجريم هذا البلاء بمناقشتها مشروع اتفاقية لمنع الإرهاب والمعاقبة عليه. وعلى الرغم من أن الاتفاقية قد اعتمدت في نهاية المطاف عام 1937، فإنها لم تدخل حيز النفاذ قط.
ومنذ عام 1963، وضع المجتمع الدولي 13 صكاً قانونياً عالمياً لمنع الأعمال الإرهابية. وتلك الصكوك أُعدت تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة ووكالاتها المتخصصة والوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية وباب الاشتراك فيها مفتوح أمام جميع الدول الأعضاء. وفي عام 2005 أدخل المجتمع الدولي أيضاً تغييرات جوهرية على ثلاثة من هذه الصكوك العالمية للمحاسبة تحديداً على التهديد الذي يمثله الإرهاب؛ وفي 8 تموز/يوليه من ذلك العام اعتمدت الدول تعديلات لاتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية، وفي 14 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر وافقت على كل من بروتوكول عام 2005 الملحق باتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة ضد سلامة الملاحة البحرية وبروتوكول عام 2005 الملحق ببروتوكول قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة ضد سلامة المنصات الثابتة الموجودة على الجرف القاري.
وتتفاوض الدول الأعضاء حالياً على معاهدة دولية رابعة عشرة، هي مشروع اتفاقية شاملة بشأن الإرهاب الدولي. وهذه الاتفاقية من شأنها أن تكمل الإطار القائم الذي تمثله الصكوك الدولية المناهضة للإرهاب ومن شأنها أن تستفيد من المبادئ التوجيهية الأساسية الموجودة فعلاً في الاتفاقيات التي أُبرمت مؤخراً بشأن مكافحة الإرهاب، وهذه المبادئ هي: أهمية تجريم الجرائم الإرهابية، وجعلها خاضعة للعقاب بموجب القانون، والدعوة إلى مقاضاة المرتكبين أو تسليمهم؛ والحاجة إلى إزالة التشريعات التي تنص على استثناءات من هذا التجريم استناداً إلى أسس سياسية أو فلسفية أو عقائدية أو عرقية أو إثنية أو دينية أو استناداً إلى أسس مماثلة؛ ودعوة قوية لاتخاذ الدول الأعضاء تدابير منع الأعمال الإرهابية؛ والتشديد على ضرورة تعاون الدول الأعضاء وتبادلها المعلومات وتزويد كل منها الدول الأخرى بأقصى قدر من المساعدة فيما يتعلق بمنع الأعمال الإرهابية والتحقيق فيها وملاحقتها قضائياً.
وقد شددت الدول الأعضاء، في استراتيجية الأمم المتحدة العالمية لمكافحة الإرهاب، التي اعتمدتها الجمعية العامة في 8 أيلول/سبتمبر 2006، على أهمية الصكوك الدولية القائمة لمكافحة الإرهاب وذلك بتعهدها بالنظر في أن تصبح أطرافاً فيها دون تأخير وبتنفيذها أحكامها.
الاتفاقيات الدولية
فيما يلي موجز للاتفاقيات والبروتوكولات الرئيسية الثلاثة عشر التي تتناول الإرهاب*1. اتفاقية*
* عام * 
*1963 الخاصة بالجرائم*

*وبعض الأفعال الأخرى المرتكبة على متن الطائرات* (”اتفاقية طوكيو”) — بشأن أمن الطيران*

تنطبق على الأعمال التي تهدّد أمن الطيران؛ تأذن لقائد الطائرة بفرض تدابير معقولة لحماية أمن الطائرة، منها تقييد حركة أيّ شخص يرى قائد الطائرة أنه ارتكب أو بصدد ارتكاب عمل يهدّد ذلك الأمن؛ تقضي بأن تقبض الدول المتعاقدة على المجرمين وأن تعيد إلى قائد الطائرة الشرعي سيطرته عليها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*2. اتفاقية*

* سنة 1970 لمكافحة الاستيلاء غير المشروع على الطائرات* (”اتفاقية لاهاي”) — بشأن اختطاف الطائرات*

تجرّم قيام أيّ شخص على متن رحلة جوية بـ”الاستيلاء غير المشروع على تلك الطائرة بواسطة العنف أو التهديد باستخدام العنف أو أيّ شكل آخر من أشكال التخويف، والسيطرة عليها”، أو محاولة ارتكاب تلك الأعمال؛ تقضي بأن تجعل الدول الأطراف اختطاف الطائرات جريمة يعاقب القانون عليها بـ “عقوبات قاسية”؛ تقضي بأن تقبض الدول المتعاقدة على المجرمين وأن تسلمهم أو تقدمهم إلى القضاء؛ تقضي بأن تساعد الدول بعضها البعض في سياق سير القضايا الجنائية المقدمة في إطار الاتفاقية. *3. اتفاقية* 

*سنة 1971 لقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني* (”اتفاقية مونتريال”) — بشأن أعمال التخريب الموجهة ضد الطيران، مثل الهجمات بالقنابل خلال الرحلات الجوية*

تجرّم قيام أيّ شخص بقصد وبشكل غير مشروع بفعل عنيف ضد شخص آخر على متن طائرة في الجو، إذا كان من المرجح أن يهدّد ذلك الفعل سلامة الطائرة؛ أو وضع جهاز تفجيري على متن طائرة؛ أو محاولة القيام بذلك؛ أو الاشتراك مع شخص يقوم بأفعال من ذلك النوع أو يحاول القيام بها؛ تقضي بأن تعتبر الدول الأطراف في الاتفاقية تلك الأفعال جرائم يفرض القانون على مرتكبيها “عقوبات قاسية”؛ تقضي بأن تقبض الدول المتعاقدة على المجرمين وأن تسلمهم أو تقدّمهم إلى القضاء؛ *4. اتفاقية* 

*سنة 1973 لمنع الجرائم المرتكبة ضد الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية، بمن فيهم الموظفون الدبلوماسيون، والمعاقبة عليها — بشأن الهجمات على كبار المسؤولين الحكوميين والدبلوماسيين*

تعرّف “الأشخاص المتمتعين بحماية دولية” بأنهم رئيس الدولة، ووزير الشؤون الخارجية، وممثل الدولة أو المنظمة الحكومية الرسمي الذي يحق له ولأسرته التمتع بالحماية في دولة أجنبية؛ تقضي بأن تجرّم كل دولة طرف الاعتداء على شخص يتمتع بحماية دولية، بالقتل عمداً، أو الاختطاف، أو الهجوم على شخصه أو المسّ بحريته، أو ارتكاب هجمات خطرة على أماكن عمله الرسمية، أو على مراسلاته الخاصة، أو وسائل تنقله، أو التهديد بالقيام بتلك الهجمات أو محاولة القيام بها، وبأن تجعل تلك الأفعال مستوجبة “لعقوبات مناسبة تأخذ في الاعتبار طبيعتها الخطرة” واعتبار من يهدّد بتلك الهجمات أو يحاول القيام بها شريكاً في تلك الاعتداءات. *5. اتفاقية* 

*سنة 1979 لمناهضة أخذ الرهائن (”اتفاقية مناهضة أخذ الرهائن”)*

تنص على أنّ “كل شخص يأخذ شخصاً آخر رهينة أو يحتجزه ويهدّده بالقتل أو الأذى أو الاعتقال بهدف إكراه شخص ثالث، سواء الدولة أو أيّ منظمة حكومية دولية، أو أيّ شخص طبيعي أو قانوني أو أيّ مجموعة من الأشخاص، على اتخاذ إجراء أو التخلّي عن هذا الإجراء بوصفه شرطاً صريحاً أو ضمنياً لتحرير الرهينة، يكون مرتكباً لجريمة أخذ الرهائن بالمعنى المنصوص عليه في هذه الاتفاقية”. *6. اتفاقية*

* سنة 1980 للحماية المادية للمواد النووية (”اتفاقية المواد النووية”) — بشأن حيازة المواد النووية واستخدامها بشكل غير مشروع*

تجرّم حيازة المواد النووية، واستخدامها، ونقلها، وسرقتها، بشكل غير مشروع، وكذلك التهديد باستخدام المواد النووية للتسبب في الموت، أو إحداث ضرر فادح، أو خسائر كبيرة في الممتلكات. *التعديلات التي أُدخلت على اتفاقية الحماية المادية للمواد النووية* إلزام الدول الأطراف قانوناً بحماية المرافق والمواد النووية عند استعمالها محلياً للأغراض السلمية وتخزينها ونقلها؛ النص على توسيع التعاون بين الدول فيما يتعلق بسرعة اتخاذ التدابير لتحديد مواقع المواد النووية المهرّبة واسترجاعها، والتخفيف من أيّ نتائج إشعاعية أو تخريب، ومنع الجرائم ذات الصلة ومكافحتها.*7. بروتوكول* 

*سنة 1988 المتعلق بقمع أعمال العنف غير المشروعة في المطارات التي تخدم الطيران المدني الدولي،التكميلي لاتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الطيران المدني**

يوسّع نطاق أحكام اتفاقية مونتريال (انظر البند 3 أعلاه) ليشمل الأعمال الإرهابية في المطارات التي تخدم الطيران المدني الدولي. *8. اتفاقية* 

*سنة 1988 لقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجّهة ضد سلامة الملاحة البحرية — بشأن الأعمال الإرهابية على متن السفن*

تضع نظاماً قانونياً ينطبق على الأعمال الموجّهة ضد الملاحة البحرية الدولية شبيه بالنظام الذي وُضع للطيران المدني الدولي؛ تجرّم قيام شخص باحتجاز سفينة والسيطرة عليها بشكل غير مشروع، أو التهديد، أو الترهيب، أو القيام بأعمال عنف ضد شخص على متن سفينة، إذا كان من المرجح أن يهدّد ذلك العمل سلامة ملاحة السفينة؛ أو وضع أجهزة أو مواد تفجيرية على متن سفينة؛ أو أيّ أعمال أخرى تهدّد سلامة السفن. *بروتوكول سنة 2005 لاتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجهة ضد سلامة الملاحة البحرية* يجرّم استخدام السفن كأجهزة للقيام بأعمال إرهابية؛ يجرّم استخدام السفن لنقل مختلف المواد مع العلم بغرض استخدامها للتسبب في الموت أو في إصابات بالغة أو في أضرار فادحة، أو التهديد باستخدامها لتلك الأغراض؛ يجرّم استخدام السفن لنقل أشخاص ارتكبوا أعمالاً إرهابية؛ يضع إجراءات تحكم تفتيش سفينة يُشتبه في ارتكابها جريمة في إطار الاتفاقية.*9. بروتوكول*

* سنة 1988 المتعلق بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجّهة ضد سلامة المنشآت الثابتة الموجودة على الجرف القاري — والمتعلق بالأعمال الإرهابية على المنشآت الثابتة في عرض البحر*

يُنشئ نظاماً قانونياً ينطبق على الأعمال الموجّهة ضد المنشآت الثابتة الموجودة على الجرف القاري، مشبه للنظام الذي وُضع لحماية الطيران المدني الدولي. *بروتوكول سنة 2005 للبروتوكول المتعلق بقمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجّهة ضد سلامة المنشآت الثابتة الموجودة على الجرف القاري* يكيّف التغييرات التي أُدخلت على اتفاقية قمع الأعمال غير المشروعة الموجّهة ضد سلامة الملاحة البحرية، وفق سياق المنشآت الثابتة الموجودة على الجرف القاري.*10. اتفاقية* 

*سنة 1991 لتمييز المتفجرات البلاستيكية بغرض كشفها — تنص على التمييز الكيميائي لتيسير كشف المتفجرات بلاستيكية، لمكافحة تخريب الطائرات، مثلاً*

وُضعت لمراقبة استخدام المتفجرات البلاستيكية والحد منه (جرى التفاوض بشأنها في أعقاب تفجير رحلة بانام 103 بالقنابل سنة 1988)؛ الأطراف ملزمة بكفالة مراقبة المتفجرات غير المميزة، في إقليمها، من قبيل المتفجرات التي لا تحتوي على أحد عوامل الكشف الواردة في مرفق الاتفاقية التقني؛ على كل طرف، عموماً، واجبات منها اتخاذ التدابير الفعّالة لحظر ومنع صناعة المتفجرات البلاستيكية غير المميزة؛ ومنع دخول المتفجرات البلاستيكية غير المميزة إلى إقليمها وخروجها منه؛ وممارسة مراقبة صارمة وفعّالة على حيازة ونقل المتفجرات غير المميزة، التي صُنعت أو استوردت قبل سريان الاتفاقية؛ وكفالة تدمير كامل المخزون من المتفجرات غير المميزة عدا ما هو في حوزة الشرطة أو الجيش، أو استهلاكه، أو تمييزه أو إبطال مفعوله، في غضون ثلاث سنوات؛ واتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لكفالة تدمير المتفجرات غير المميزة التي هي في حوزة الجيش أو الشرطة، أو استهلاكها، أو تمييزها، أو إبطال مفعولها، في غضون 15 سنة؛ وكفالة القيام في أقرب وقت ممكن بتدمير أيّ متفجرات غير مميزة صُنعت بعد تاريخ سريان الاتفاقية بالنسبة إلى الدولة المعنية. *11. الاتفاقية*

* الدولية لقمع الهجمات الإرهابية بالقنابل، لسنة 1997*

تُنشئ نظاماً قضائياً عالمياً يشمل استخدام المتفجرات وغيرها من الأجهزة الفتاكة بشكل مقصود وغير مشروع في مختلف الأماكن العامة أو ضدها، بغرض القتل أو إلحاق إصابات بالغة، أو بغرض التسبب في دمار واسع النطاق بالأماكن العامة. *12. الاتفاقية* 

*الدولية لقمع تمويل الإرهاب، لسنة 1999*

تقضي بأن تتخذ الأطراف خطوات لمنع ومكافحة تمويل الإرهابيين، بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر، عن طريق جماعات تدّعي السعي إلى غايات خيرية أو اجتماعية أو ثقافية، أو تشجع أنشطة غير مشروعة مثل الاتجار بالمخدرات أو تهريب الأسلحة؛ تُلزم الدول بتحميل من يموّلون الإرهاب مسؤولية جنائية، ومدنية، وإدارية؛ تنص على تحديد الأنشطة الإرهابية، وتجميد ومصادرة الأموال الموجّهة إليها، وكذلك تقاسم الأموال المصادرة مع دول أخرى، حسب الحالة. ولم تعد الأسرار المصرفية مبرراً كافياً للامتناع عن التعاون. *13. الاتفاقية* 

*الدولية لقمع أعمال الإرهاب النووي لسنة 2005*

تشمل مجموعة كبيرة من الأفعال والأهداف الممكنة، بما في ذلك منشآت الطاقة النووية، والمفاعلات النووية؛ تشمل التهديد بارتكاب تلك الجرائم ومحاولة ارتكابها والاشتراك فيها؛ تنص على تسليم أو مقاضاة مرتكبي تلك الجرائم؛ تشجع الدول على التعاون في منع الهجمات الإرهابية بتبادل المعلومات والتعاون في سياق التحقيقات الجنائية وإجراءات تسليم المطلوبين؛ تتناول كلاً من حالات الأزمات (مساعدة الدول على حل الأزمات) والحالات التي تلي الأزمات (تأمين المواد النووية عن طريق الوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية). 

(_ملاحظة: لم تدخل هذه الاتفاقية حيز النفاذ بعد. وقد اعتُمدت في نيسان/أبريل 2005، وفُتحت للتوقيع في 14 أيلول/سبتمبر 2005 وستدخل حيز النفاذ عندما تصدّق عليها 22 دولة عضواً. وإلى حد 25 أيلول/سبتمبر 2006، تلقّت 107 توقيعات و6 تصديقات: الجمهورية التشيكية، وسلوفاكيا، وكينيا، ولاتفيا، والمكسيك، والنمسا._)

----------

